
Asus officially announces Eee Box details - terpua
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9957071-7.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=NewsBlog
======
acgourley
I'm excited to see small low power pc's become commodity. I think there will
be a lot of cool open source software coming out to help nerds turn them into
various digital appliances.

I know I can already do this with existing hardware (and software) given
enough effort - but I think prepackaged units spur existing technologies to be
made more friendly. See what happened with OSS router firmware for an example
of alpha geeks polishing and packaging software for the beta geeks to run on
low power commodity hardware.

------
jncraton
I'm still holding out for the EeePhone.

------
icky
Hello, next home server! :-D

